# Monaco Detailer 'V' Another rare gem...



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Well what a week its been here in Monaco...

Ive had a new Bentley Azure, Rolls Drophead, ML63 AMG & this.......

Porsche 964 Turbo S - n° 8/80










This has got to be one of the best cars ive detailed after the Pagani.

The car was already clean, so no initail wash was needed, and i figured that i would need to wash it after the machining any way. Out came the Quick Finish & microfiber to quickly remove any dust so i could crack on with the machine polishing, car was clayed before hand.

The car was machined with Swissvax C/F strong on a lambswool head @ 1700 rpm followed by Swissvax C/F pro on a finishing pad @ 1500 rpm & treated to 2 coats of Swissvax Concorso, one last night the other first thing this morning.

During...


































Afters...


















































































The interior was vacuumed & the 2 leather seats cleaned with Swissvax Leather cleaned then fed with the Swissvax leather milk & windows cleaned.


















In all 2 days work & i loved every minute of it!

Sorry for the short write up but im shattered & need sleep. :lol:

The car will also be on Monaco plates soon as he has just bought it.

MD :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Thats one stunning porker and nice work fella the swissvax CF certainly put some depth back into the finish looks sweet:thumb:


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie:

Drool thats one awesome porker


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking finish :thumb:, superb results from the CF and woolpad.


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Thats one stunning porker and nice work fella the swissvax CF certainly put some depth back into the finish looks sweet:thumb:





ads2k said:


> Cracking finish :thumb:, superb results from the CF and woolpad.


I love the cleaner fluid strong - go buy some us it with a quick spray on a wool pad just so it makes it work a little better then use your finishing product what ever you use to remove any little swirl marks that the strong has put in.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

now that is what i call a wet looking shine :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Stunning finish mate and the car itself is awesome!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

ukimportz said:


> now that is what i call a wet looking shine :doublesho :thumb:


its awesome aint it!! i love the car & did not want it to leave.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie: stunning.


----------



## nick22 (Mar 27, 2008)

wow! nice done!


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Superb Porker that! Seems to have hailed from Essex, its certainly travelled a fair distance.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!! The paintwork looks like liquid!

Fantastic work mate!! :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome, car, brilliant colour and lovely work.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Do you have the best job in the world? You lucky fecker!! :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

I think I just let out a little sex wee!:lol:


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

those reflection shots over the rear wings are awesome stunned at the 50/50's too amazing


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

The paint does look fantastic :thumb::thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work and superb finish on a great classic!:thumb:


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

RenesisEvo said:


> Superb Porker that! Seems to have hailed from Essex, its certainly travelled a fair distance.


sold from london due the to credit crunch, this car goes into a stable with another 5 classic porkas, an E500 merc (porsche one) and an SLR!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> I think I just let out a little sex wee!:lol:


:lol::lol: the clear up begins!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

hot wheels said:


> those reflection shots over the rear wings are awesome stunned at the 50/50's too amazing


the side rear wing shot is now my desktop.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

How jeolous am i of where you work!!!!!!!!!!!!! Top job fella, im very very green!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Monaco Detailer said:


>


thats one hell of a shot! looks wet enough to jump in. great work mate.:thumb:


----------



## rallying1 (Apr 23, 2007)

:thumb: Awesome job!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome machine and very well taken cared of.

Robbie


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Just wanna thank you guys for the comments! Detailing is my life my passion, I am always up for pointers good or bad it does not bother me after all it's the way u learn new things. I am aware of where I live but never go bragging about it, after all my passion brought me here at the end of the day. I love this forum and the people on it, those people share the same passion, detailing.


Thanks guys

MD :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

The finish of the paintwork is absolutley INCREDIBLE! Great work.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

loving the colour,best i have seen one in and not to mention the seat design too,top work as always,just curious as it is on uk plates,but a left hooker,so was it originally an import?


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> loving the colour,best i have seen one in and not to mention the seat design too,top work as always,just curious as it is on uk plates,but a left hooker,so was it originally an import?


i think the Turbo S light weight was made all in left hooker form?? it was bought by my client 3 weeks ago its awaiting its control technique (MOT)then the plates can go on!


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats a stunning car :argie::argie::argie: You done a cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

That is a stunning porker. Absolutely gorgeous and a great colour.

You did a grand job getting it looking like that.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow!

...muck fee!!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Stew said:


> That is a stunning porker. Absolutely gorgeous and a great colour.
> 
> You did a grand job getting it looking like that.


The colour really suits it i think, thanks for the comment


----------



## BossDom (Nov 23, 2008)

Outstanding work...

N stunning car...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work on this Porsche :thumb:
Mate , the reflections are outstanding !


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow that is such a sick car. Amazing work man.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning - as ever :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - superb work on a superb car :thumb:

love this photo as well - the gloss over those curves just looks soooo good. If I owned this car i dont think I'd ever be able to stop looking at it :argie:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm in love! :argie:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Typically another beautiful bit of work from you Darren
Your suntans fading though!! Get back over here and top it up!


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Stunning car, great work. Reminds me of the one i fell in love with off Bad Boys:argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh man, an absolute beauty, you lucky man.:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

pcc said:


> Stunning car, great work. Reminds me of the one i fell in love with off Bad Boys:argie:


bruckheimers films (for the majority) are terrible,but his choice in cars is outrageous.i also fell in love with that porsche in badboys,especially when lawrence drops the frys and he roars over to the side of the road and stops,what an engine :argie: OH excellent job on the detail to,stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice one Darren! :thumb:

I love the finish :argie:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

My god im in love with that porsche, What a beautiful finish, The after pics looked brilliant.:argie:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work it has a great depth and reflections.


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Typically another beautiful bit of work from you Darren
> Your suntans fading though!! Get back over here and top it up!


:lol: thanks Tim!!

Suntan has not faded im red rore after going snowbarding today!!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

V3polo6n2 said:


> Nice one Darren! :thumb:
> 
> I love the finish :argie:


Thanks Seb


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Oh man, an absolute beauty, you lucky man.:thumb:


i still think about it!! i love that car!! 165,000€ gets you one like this.


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> I'm in love! :argie:


ohhhhh me2


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow! That 964 is absolutely stunning :argie:

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful Porsche, looks fantastic now 

Baz


----------



## stuj76 (Jul 1, 2007)

Monaco Detailer said:


> i think the Turbo S light weight was made all in left hooker form?? it was bought by my client 3 weeks ago its awaiting its control technique (MOT)then the plates can go on!


Cracking job and cracking car, love the colour!!

:argie: 964 Turbo S - the front hood, rear wing and doors are made from a Kevlar composite, two piece Speedline split rim alloys, 381 BHP from 3.3 engine in 2wd, one of unique steering wheel to this model, deleted rear seats, only 6 RHD cars made for the UK and approx 80 worldwide, you were invited by Porsche to purchase. :argie:

This looks completely standard and worth every penny!!

S


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work, what a gorgeous machine


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

stuj76 said:


> Cracking job and cracking car, love the colour!!
> 
> :argie: 964 Turbo S - the front hood, rear wing and doors are made from a Kevlar composite, two piece Speedline split rim alloys, 381 BHP from 3.3 engine in 2wd, one of unique steering wheel to this model, deleted rear seats, only 6 RHD cars made for the UK and approx 80 worldwide, you were invited by Porsche to purchase. :argie:
> 
> ...


It is compleatly standard i want it!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

What a Porsche should really look like. Fabulous.


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

if anyone is interested this his one of his other porkas

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=93000


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jumpin gee hossa fat, thats serious wet look is just sex on four wheels.

Magic job that sir. :thumb:


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Wp said:


> Jumpin gee hossa fat, thats serious wet look is just sex on four wheels.
> 
> Magic job that sir. :thumb:


thanks


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

A proper car !!!!!!! well deserved a proper detail!!!!

Top work Darren


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Wax-It said:


> A proper car !!!!!!! well deserved a proper detail!!!!
> 
> Top work Darren


Thanks Simon :thumb:


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

NIgolf said:


> Stunning


I love that piccy


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

that work is amazing love 964 and 993, did not know they made a 964 turbo s my mum had a 993 turbo s and it was the most amazing car ever in viola and grey, but i bet the 964 sounded amazing ! 

stunning work truly !


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Mat430uk said:


> that work is amazing love 964 and 993, did not know they made a 964 turbo s my mum had a 993 turbo s and it was the most amazing car ever in viola and grey, but i bet the 964 sounded amazing !
> 
> stunning work truly !


Thanks for that, yes it did sound well & drove well too! no suspension at all rock hard ride


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats one of my all time favourite porsche's, which i will get to own one day.. Nice work aswell.. Its a total credit to ya mate..:thumb:


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

That, is a truly stunning finish! :thumb:

Is it that good, purely because of the Swissvax? Amazing!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Allblackdup said:


> That, is a truly stunning finish! :thumb:
> 
> Is it that good, purely because of the Swissvax? Amazing!


Thats all i have used on it!! the cleaner fluids & Concorso


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow!! That is amazing. Lovely looking car and a great detail :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

very nice good work to


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunning job:thumb:
Good sport car too:wall:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet !

Loving the finish on that, the first finished pic looks soaking wet.


----------

